# 18 or 19" wheels R33 GTR fitment



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looking to buy 18 or 19" wheels for my R33 GTR. Needs to be GTR fitment.
No copy rims (Rotas etc).
Must be willing to ship to Norway.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Got a set of R34 GTR Alloys, & a set of 18x10j Rota Grids. Can ship to europe but be quick as after Brexit may be charges..??


----------



## Theodelbianco (Jul 9, 2019)

How much for each set? And have they got tyres on?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Send us your number Theo will text you.


----------



## Theodelbianco (Jul 9, 2019)

The website won***8217;t let me send dm***8217;s for some reason. Maybe because I***8217;m a noobie? Send me your number if you can and I***8217;ll message you


----------



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

V-SpecII said:


> Got a set of R34 GTR Alloys, & a set of 18x10j Rota Grids. Can ship to europe but be quick as after Brexit may be charges..??


Sorry, not interested in them. (Brexit doesn't affect Norway btw).


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Cypher87 said:


> Looking to buy 18 or 19" wheels for my R33 GTR. Needs to be GTR fitment.
> No copy rims (Rotas etc).
> Must be willing to ship to Norway.



New SSR 18x10,5 ET15 ???


----------

